# Is your warehouse not allowing you to schedule evening blocks?



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

I’ve noticed last night and tonight that my warehouse is releasing only day blocks. It used to release evening blocks as well, but that stopped.

Is that happening elsewhere?


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

If Amazon gives 70 packages to all there morning drivers and everything gets delivered, I can imagine there would not be a need for afternoon deliveries. 

I don't believe 60-70 packages should be given to anyone. The limit should be max 50 packages. Yet, we have people saying they can deliver 70 packages in 3 hrs. I can imagine what Amazon is thinking. 

What use to be a good thing with Flex may drive the people back to lyft and uber. Although Lyft and Uber is just as bad. 

Blocks are sucked up at 10p in seconds. I think I want to go back to Virginia.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

They have to give evening blocks if they offer same day delivery though


----------

